# Add a way to enter the "&" symbol



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Need a way to enter the "&" symbol when creating a wishlist item or searching. Some shoes use this in the title instead of "and" (examples: "Arthur & George," "Jacques Pepin: Heart & Soul")


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Slide Pro remote has & on the keyboard, but if I remember correctly TiVo Wish Lists ignore special characters anyway, so you can just use a space in it's place and it will still work.


----------

